# Karl Erik question



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I am considering the purchase of a *Karl Erik* estate pipe that I have gone back to look at several times. Today I took a glass and noted the writing on the briar. It reads
"Sunato"
Handcut in Denmark

...of course the "Sunato" could be Sunalo...

There are no other marks. It also comes with a worn but intact silk bag with Karl Erik's name screen printed on it. All appears to be in order but I was wondering if the briar should have his signature? The stem has no defining marks and the seller is the original owner.

This is a photo I found on the interweb (fujipub.com), that looked somewhat like it.

Any information about his pipes and identification techniques would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a Karl Erik pipe would have the big gold "E" on the stem. i think mine is at work right now, but i'm sure it would also have a "Karl Erik" stamp on it somewhere.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

IHT thanks. Nothing of the sort on this pipe as noted.

I wonder if he had a period where he did not have any marks? And what do those other marks mean?

Karl Erik Ottendahl established his business 1969, the pipes where imported in the 70's and then stopped due to the lack of pipe interest in the USA and then resumed US imports again in the 90's. I will have a chance to talk directly with the original owner tomorrow and I believe he said he bought it back in the 70's. At $65 I would like to get it down a few dollars.

-Richard

I found this information on pipes.org quoted from the (apparently) now defunct http://www.karlerikpipes.com/ website.


> "Karl Erik Pipes
> Karl Erik pipes have only recently been reintroduced to the United States after a thirteen year break. In 1987, I felt that demand for pipes in the U.S. had waned to the point that it was no longer worth my while exporting . Now that pipe smoking is back on the rise in the United States (and given the recent increases in demand for Danish freehands), Karl Erik pipes are again being exported.
> 
> I was born in Aalborg in 1942, just a few miles from the very northernmost tip of Denmark. I began my career as a Lithographer as an apprentice in the craft at the age of 16. While working as an apprentice I began hand carving pipes as a hobby and to give as gifts to my more senior colleagues.
> ...


Karl Erik Ottendahl passed away suddenly due to a stroke on Sunday September 12, 2004 at his home in Korsoer, Denmark.

Apparently the signature or stamped information on the pipe is called the *nomenclature*


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> *Karl Erik* estate pipe that I have gone back to look at several times. Today I took a glass and noted the writing on the briar. It reads
> "Sunato"
> Handcut in Denmark
> 
> ...


KE pipes, according to our expert here in the store, were known for good value pipes and mid-grade pipes. They are probably comparable to the mid-grade Bjarne pipes, perhaps a step above that.

This probably has a repacement stem as it should be stamped with an E as someone else mentioned.

MJG


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Michael. The information I gathered concerning Karl was well worth the effort. Something about the journey....

—Richard


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Purchase & Restoration*

As is evident from this post I went back and purchased the pipe in question. Since I had some questions concerning it's authenticity, with regards to being a Karl Erik pipe I took some time and talked with the original owner. Being this was the highest amount that I have paid for an estate pipe, $65, I wanted to clear up a few discrepancies.

As stories go... this was his and I have no reason to discount it.

The pipe was originally purchased from the Tinderbox (pretty sure that's what he said) in Sacramento in 1976. It was new and he has never replaced the stem. The price I paid for it was close to what he paid for it.

Regardless of the maker or the origins IMHO the wood selection and treatment was flawless. As I went about restoring it I was able to examine every square centimeter. As those of you that have restored a handmade pipe know there is at times a distinct connection made with the original carver. When the hands and fingers find a familiar pathway and rhythm to the sanding and rubbing. This pipe had many moments like that. To me this is one of the unspoken joys of restoration.

So with that small introduction I present you the photos. Given the beauty of the wood, I had fun with these.

*For those curious about the tools & materials used in the process I took the time and laid everything out, minus the wax.*
I prefer to work sitting on the floor, not unlike some Japanese woodworkers.

*This is the only nomenclature on the pipe, after much research I am still not sure what that word above "HANDCUT DENMARK" is. *
I left the rubbing compound in for contrast.

*I was restoring 2 other pipes at the same time*

*I use rottenstone mixed with alcohol for the final surface before the wax.*

*Wax on!*

*Time for some more photos.
*
​


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

​
Despite the very nice looking bottom on this pipe it is not a sitter. This pipe is 6" long, with a bowl 2" x 1.5" at it's widest point, one of the largest bowls I own, I can pretty much stick my entire thumb inside it.

Restoring this pipe brought me a great appreciation for the carver and all carvers no matter who they are. 

*-Richard*


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

wow! Very nice job!
You really brought out the grain in those pipes....you have a nice collection!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Very nice job with the restoration on the pipe! A lot more pop to the grain after it got cleaned up and waxed. About how long did you spend on working the briar to the condition that you finally said "it's done"?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Very nice job with the restoration on the pipe! A lot more pop to the grain after it got cleaned up and waxed. About how long did you spend on working the briar to the condition that you finally said "it's done"?


I spent the better part of Saturday working on three pipes simultaneously. Are they ever done? 

Thanks

PS Of course that includes having the camera next to me for photo ops


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Great looking pipe Richard! Congratulations on the results of your refurbishment! Posts like this give me motivation to do a little work on my estates :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Richard, your talent and devotion never cease to amaze me. I love the job you did with al of them. I love the Birdseye that is evident in the top of the Karl Erik. I bet that was one big piece of Plateu. They look awesome!


----------



## aab2100 (Dec 6, 2013)

Help!! I have a 70s vintage Karl Erik freehand carved pipe that I love. I include an image. Unfortunately it was dropped and the stem was broken. Can anyone point me to a source for a replacement stem? I would deeply appreciate it.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Send the pipe to Boswells. You can find them on the web. Very reasonable


----------



## aab2100 (Dec 6, 2013)

I couldn't find their website. Do you have it?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Boswells


----------



## aab2100 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------

